# Welchen RJ45 Stecker für Kabel?



## c0rn (24. Oktober 2018)

*Welchen RJ45 Stecker für Kabel?*

Moin zusammen,

als Netzwerk-Hardware-Leihe hab ich hier folgendes Kabel liegen:

Folgende Bezeichnung ist auf dem Kabel aufgedruckt:
Protec.net Topline 7 7900-1 4P23 HPMC 1000MHz S/FTPH Cat. 7 Fire Retardancy to IEC 60332-1 Cat B 23290


Ich hab jetzt schon 2 mal Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen und 2 mal falsche Stecker gekauft. Cat 5 und Cat 5e Stecker passen nicht. Die Adern sind zu breit.

Kann mir jemand sagen welcher Steckertyp passt?

Danke schonmal.

Ich hoffe dass man dieses Kabel crimpen kann? Oder ist das ausschließlich zum "verlegen" also zum Anschluss an Dosen gedacht?


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welchen RJ45 Stecker für Kabel?*

Musst halt Stecker für AWG23 kaufen, nur die sind für Volldraht.

zB: SHVP 72067-W: Stecker SET Kabel bis AWG 23, weiss, 1 Stk. bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## Malkolm (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welchen RJ45 Stecker für Kabel?*

Das ist Verlegekabel und gehört an Keystone Module oder ein Panel/Dose mit LSA. RJ45 Stecker sind für Patchkabel. Das alles zu mixen ist irgendwie Murks.


----------



## c0rn (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welchen RJ45 Stecker für Kabel?*

danke


----------



## P2063 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welchen RJ45 Stecker für Kabel?*

es gibt aber Stecker, die einfach auf Verlegekabel montiert werden können. Die haben dann einen LSA-ähnlichen Klemmbock für die einzelnen Adern und sind auch entsprechend klobig und/oder teuer, sparen einem aber jede Menge Zeit und Nerven. Hab selbst einen verbaut um nicht extra für den AP an der Treppenhausdecke eine Dose setzen zu müssen.

DAT 417522: RJ45 Stecker IP20 Cat.6 - geschirmt bei reichelt elektronik
AIXONTEC RJ45-Stecker feldkonfektionierbar Cat.6A: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

billigvariante: 
2 Stueck Netzwerkstecker werkzeuglos RJ45 CAT6 LAN: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

such einfach nach RJ45 und Feldkonfektionierbar oder Werkzeugfrei


----------



## c0rn (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welchen RJ45 Stecker für Kabel?*

Besten Dank !


----------



## Cruach (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welchen RJ45 Stecker für Kabel?*

Die Aixontec kann ich empfehlen, habe ich selber 3x verbaut.


----------



## c0rn (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welchen RJ45 Stecker für Kabel?*

Thx, hab jetzt Einbaudosen bei mir hinterm Sofa liegen.  War jetzt das günstigste.


----------

